

JPMorgan PR disaster after asking for questions on Twitter - msantos
https://twitter.com/jpmorgan/status/400691153390927872
Here are three fine examples of the backlash  https:&#x2F;&#x2F;pbs.twimg.com&#x2F;media&#x2F;BY_ERWqIQAAxM7p.jpg:large
======
msantos
Here are three fine examples of the #AskJPM backlash (tweet includes screen
shot)
[https://twitter.com/BeccaDwyerPR/status/400754694404206592](https://twitter.com/BeccaDwyerPR/status/400754694404206592)

